

Jonathan's Card 2.0 - NickKampe
http://www.talkaboutdesign.com/starbucks/

======
NathanKP
So as a test I donated $10 to the card:

<http://i.imgur.com/2p3gK.png>

And the balance still shows as empty. It's probably a scam. (Or someone has
already found a way to siphon the money off immediately.) I don't care
personally, its just $10 for me, but I thought you all might like to know the
results I got.

Edit: Never mind, it just took about 10 minutes for the main page to update.
Here's to the good people and coffee drinkers of the world. ;)

~~~
NickKampe
I used it earlier, and it worked like a charm. The page now displays $120
donated.

------
Tichy
If they don't have an API, why does it say "Opps! Look's like I'm Empty!" on
the web site? If they show the current balance there, they have an API.

~~~
terinjokes
It might just say "there's money", not an exact figure like the first card…
Who knows, I haven't actually seen the page with the card having any cash on
it

------
chrischen
"My guess is that Jonathan made a big mistake by releasing API to keep track
of cards balance."

Er... Wasn't the API part of the experiment? It wasn't really a mistake then
if the experiment was undefined.

------
gojomo
Er, as far as I can tell:

• this isn't associated with Jonathan but uses his name

• this isn't associated with Starbucks but uses their logo

• it's already empty

• there's no details to suggest that the previous transfer-balance
vulnerability has been closed – only that it's now harder to optimize the
attack by knowing when the active card has a fat balance

• the usable card number will change regularly so as to confuse both attackers
and users, and putting primarily the site maintainer in full control of all
monies deposited

What is this supposed to achieve? _Are you really Sam Odio trying to prove
another point?_

~~~
jrockway
_this isn't associated with Jonathan but uses his name_

My name is Jonathan and I give this guy permission to use it. If you don't
want someone to name their knock-off after your product, maybe don't name it
after a common first name :)

~~~
dregger
By your logic, I should be able to make my own Craig's List.

~~~
jrockway
The popular site is called Craigslist, one word. If he had called it Craig's
List, then yes, you would be able to make your own. It's your given name and a
common English word. Not trademarkable.

See also: Windows.

~~~
gojomo
It is not true that you have to combine things as a novel compound word (as
with 'craigslist' and many other tech firms) in order to obtain trademark
protection. Common names and plain words/phrases can be protected too, within
a well-identified field of use, by either formal registration or force-of-use-
over-time.

"Craig's List", in the field of an online listings site and community, is just
as protectable as the smushed-together version. And, by risk of confusion with
'craigslist', the two-word version is now just as excluded from others' use as
if 'craigslist' itself were named "Craig's List".

Even if your name is 'McDonald', you won't be able to open a "McDonald's"
hamburger chain. If you wanted to sell cash registers worldwide, you couldn't
start an "International Business Machines". You couldn't even get away with
"Jonathan's International Business Machines".

~~~
jrockway
Could you cite come case law here?

~~~
gojomo
This introduction to trademarks from a course by the Harvard University
Berkman Center for Internet and Society includes many legal references:

<http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/metaschool/fisher/domain/tm.htm>

In the legal terminology, a trademark like either 'craigslist' or "Craig's
List" would be considered a descriptive mark that has acquired secondary
meaning via use, such that the consuming public identifies a mark with a
particular producer. It now doesn't matter if your name is Craig and you have
a List. If you name a business that and people are confused because the field
of use is similar to those for which Craiglist is known, Craigslist has a
valid case against you.

The Wikipedia article (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trademark>) also
highlights that "The test is always whether a consumer of the goods or
services will be confused as to the identity of the source or origin."

Another example of the primacy of the liklihood-of-confusion standard is the
following guide page at the USPTO:

[http://tess2.uspto.gov/webaka/html/Likelihood/Likelihood_of_...](http://tess2.uspto.gov/webaka/html/Likelihood/Likelihood_of_Confusion.html)

Small changes in appearance/spelling/punctuation (like adding a space in the
middle) are not enough to resolve a conflict.

------
aforty
Got myself a caramel macchiato. Works and I'll definitely donate later.

Hopefully this lasts and doesn't get abused.

------
dsmith_hacker
Just used it in the W Seattle area... worked.

I will put $10 on it next Friday (if it lasts that long).

------
jmtame
I can confirm this works, just grabbed a coffee. I'll donate $10 when I get
back home.

Edit: donated using my iPhone. Neat project, great hack.

------
_rs
Any idea how they're changing the number? Sounds like it'd have to be a manual
process rather than something they could automate.

~~~
aforty
Jonathan 1.0 automated it, why couldn't they? To curb abuse they are probably
just not polling/updating as often. Who knows.

~~~
sunsu
It's my understanding that in 1.0, the card barcode/number never changed, so
it couldn't have been automated. Someone correct me if I misunderstood.

~~~
aforty
Yes you're right, that part is probably manual. I misunderstood the question,
I thought he meant the amount shown from the card. My mistake.

------
ookblah
Someone should create a jonathan's card aggregator of all sites attempting to
do this. Yeahyuh.

------
insomnie
Put $10 on it this morning. Enjoy.

~~~
dsmith_hacker
Thank you, you made my day! Tall mocha :)

I just hope it's still around by Friday so I can put some money on it.

~~~
insomnie
Your welcome. Hope this keeps going as well.

------
insomnie
I can confirm this works. Just bought a latte!

------
insomnie
Added more money to it. Enjoy, and give back.

------
gsivil
meta: I already miss the days that we were grilling AirBnB or even the bitcoin
days.

------
warrantsuspect
I got a coffee earlier. Says total amount donated $130. Not bad for one day.
Will put some money on it later.

------
radicalbyte
Oh look, it's a cheap marketing trick. Ad. Blocked.

